# R.A.F. Display At Hendon (1937)



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2020)

Good find.
Great to see the "bombing", and interesting that the formation aerobatics are so similar to the current Red Arrows routine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice to see, with the Spit prototype and Vickers Venom making cameos at the end. Great to see the former Nash Collection Caudron G.III, Farman F.40 and Sopwith Triplane in flight, too. Those three aircraft still exist, the Caudron and Triplane are on display in the Grahame White Hangar at the RAF Museum at Hendon and the Farman is in store in New Zealand awaiting long term restoration.

The Caudron G.III with the Triplane in the background at the RAF Museum.





Caudron 3066

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

